# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Battlefield: Hardline! - Counterstrike with tanks anyone?

## Vengfull

Well this looks intresting:

Battlefield | Hardline | Official Site



Report: Next Battlefield Game Is Cops Versus Robbers

Enjoy!

----------


## Radeborn

Perhaps a little bit better than Payday2  :Smile:

----------

